# Movie Rental Service Zediva Shut Down by Courts



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

"Zediva says it will continue to fight, but without a viable business model to feed the lawyers, they probably donâ€™t stand much of a chance against the MPAAâ€™s legions. The judge also seemed to shoot down Zedivaâ€™s legal arguments. He said simply that Zediva â€œtransmits performancesâ€, and that is against the statutes. The site is currently up in case you want to infringe some copyrights."

Full Story Here

And Here


----------

